# MacOS Sierras Shut down pinwheel no displaying



## Steve D (Feb 15, 2017)

Since updating my iMac and MacBook Pro to Sierra the small pinwheel that used to show when shutting down no longer appears.

Its a tad frustrating as it means there is no clear indication of shut down progress.

I've run TechTool Pro over both computers and all is good with the OS and hardware.

It was displaying in all earlier versions of OSX.

Any one else having this issue?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Its not an "issue"... it just doesn't do that. I have 3macs running it and none of them do it. 

The pinwheel is meant to be displayed when something is taking a long time to execute... its not something you really "Want" to be seeing.


----------

